# Carbide Blade feeler



## wolftat (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been working with Laguna Tools and have gotten a deal on some of their Carbide tipped blades if anyone is interested. They are willing to sell me in a group, 3/4" by up to 111" blades for $99 plus shipping, these would normally be $1.73 per inch. I can also get their 1" blades for $75 each for those that are interested. If you are interested, please let me know how many blades and what size you will need. I will be placing an order around the beginning of March since I will be away for a couple of weeks starting Friday the 12th.


----------



## metromack (Feb 10, 2010)

Neil i'm in been meaning to get in touch but i always seem to be getting side tracked!


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Niel

Seems they make blades for the larger saws. I just put a riser in my delta 14". I use Timber Wolf blades and just got 3- 1/2" 105" 3tpi AS. Now I would be interested in a Timber Wolf buy.

Seems Laguna Tools only goes down to 3/4" will that fit on a Delta 14" what kind of kerf does the carbide give you. I didn't poke around to much on there site don't know if it is there.

thanks


----------



## stolicky (Feb 11, 2010)

I would love to see carbide blades made for smaller band saws.  However, based on what I have read, the smaller diameter wheels bend the blade too much and the carbide tips don't work well.  I think it can actually crack the carbide as it goes over the tighter radius. That's why you don't see them for smaller saws.

Some 14" band saws say you can use a 3/4" blade, but I'm not sure many can actually properly tension that wide of a blade.


----------



## wolftat (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a rikon 14" deluxe and have been using the 3/4" carbide blades from Laguna on it without any problem. The main thing I notice besides the ease of cutting even the hardest woods is the way the cut comes out, it is almost a polished cut.

The kerf is a just a hair bigger than my Timberwolf or Olson regular blades


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 11, 2010)

wolftat said:


> I have a rikon 14" deluxe and have been using the 3/4" carbide blades from Laguna on it without any problem. The main thing I notice besides the ease of cutting even the hardest woods is the way the cut comes out, it is almost a polished cut.
> 
> The kerf is a just a hair bigger than my Timberwolf or Olson regular blades


I've got the same saw as you and I've often wondered if I would get a smoother cut with these carbide tipped blades, especially when cutting through some larger burls so go ahead and put me down for just one 3/4" wide 111" blade.

Just let me know when/where/how when the time comes.


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 11, 2010)

Well I just watched all 3 videos at Laguna
http://www.lagunatools.com/accessories/resawking/bandsaw-resawking75
I must say very impressive and interesting videos. A LOT of info on how they are made and how they perform. I see they resharpen for $45.00 I think that is a good thing in my case for 105" blade that would cost (off there site) $181.65.

How much would a 105 blade cost with the group buy. I'm not sure I still have to convince myself I need an expensive high quality blade. I can see the clear advantage in the videos to the clean polished cut.

Anyone considering or curious or even just want to see a good video in the German Alps. You have to see the videos.

Thanks Neil


----------



## wolftat (Feb 11, 2010)

bruce119 said:


> Well I just watched all 3 videos at Laguna
> http://www.lagunatools.com/accessories/resawking/bandsaw-resawking75
> I must say very impressive and interesting videos. A LOT of info on how they are made and how they perform. I see they resharpen for $45.00 I think that is a good thing in my case for 105" blade that would cost (off there site) $181.65.
> 
> ...


Bruce, The 105" x3/4" would cost $99 plus shipping throught the group buy, the shipping shouldn't be more than $15, after paypal fees, it should come to around $120. I will figure out all the particlulars when I open a thread for the buy, that will be in 2 weeks.

I will be away for the next 2 weeks starting on the 12th and will answer any and all questions when I return. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 11, 2010)

I am willing to try the Laguna blade. I have a Delta 14" and have been using Lennox 3/4" blades for many many years now and have no problems. 

I will take one 105" X3/4" blade. Thanks.


----------



## wolftat (Feb 11, 2010)

I will contact everyone that signs up when I return. At that time I will also start a group buy thread for the blades. Thank you all for participating in this buy, I know you will be as happy with these blades as I have been.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 11, 2010)

I wonder what kind of deal I can get on a 144" blade . . .  1 1/4 wide?


----------



## wolftat (Feb 12, 2010)

DocStram said:


> I wonder what kind of deal I can get on a 144" blade . . . 1 1/4 wide?


 PM sent.


----------



## erebus (Feb 24, 2010)

Are you able to get any special pricing for the silicone blades?


----------



## bruce119 (Feb 24, 2010)

I am still in maybe I hope for 2 that way I have one to use while the other is out for sharpening. Although sales were down the last show so I hope I can scrounge the bucks up when the time comes.

Does it look like this is still on.

Thanks


----------

